# Converting USA Trains knuckle to hook/loop



## FranksTrains (Jan 6, 2008)

In the old forum site I posted this: This USA Trains hopper (http://www.usatrains.com/usatrains4bayhopper.html) is my first non-LGB car and it is my only car without hook/loop couplers. What is the best way to go about converting this car from its original knuckle couplers to hook/loop couplers?


Some suggested that I simply try unscrewing the original couplers and attach some LGB hook/loop couplers. But the alignment of the screws is quite different and there's no way to make that work (as far as I can tell).


I was going to attach a picture showing an LGB truck and coupler next to the USA Trains truck and coupler so that you could see. I feel silly that I can't see how to attach picturs to my post! How do I do that?


Frank


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Frank, 

Scroll down to the public forums - there's a whole bunch of folk asking the same question about photos. 
But it is easy now - if you have the photo on your computer, just use the 'message attachment' boxes at the bottom of your reply screen - browse to the photo location and click 'submit'.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Frank,


  Is the end of the USA truck round where the coupler screws on??,  if it is I have a set of hook& loops that will fit. I made some log cars years ago and used USA trucks on them. If I remember right I think I had to cut the round part off to fit the knuckle coupler on. Anyway if you want the set send me your address and I will send them to you.


[email protected]


  chuckger


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought all hook and loop was the same? Most I've seen should screw right on. Are LGB and USA's  different?


----------

